# Admin - please delete my account.



## Guest (May 16, 2013)

Hi all, 
my car is now sold - please can you delete my account & email me once actioned. 
many thanks


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

rumsby2012 said:


> Hi all,
> my car is now sold - please can you delete my account & email me once actioned.
> many thanks


Why not just leave it and log out :?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

StrAnge lol


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2013)

Dont want people replying to posts and me not answering ect...

Admin - please delete if poss. 
if not, no worries.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Deleting your account will leave gaps in threads as all your posts will go, so it's not something we normally do.

PM me if it's a necessity and I'll look into it.

Best of luck with the new motor


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Pm received and done.


----------

